# Установка второй системой(и компиляция ядра))

## qrdv

[glsa=]Здравствуйте.

Хочу установить Gentoo на второй HDD(На первом винда). И чтобы был dual-boot

Как вот это сделать, чтобы как можно меньше проблем?

И еще.

с genkernell не интересно, хочется уже настоящего трэша.. ткните носом, в информацию как его компилить...[/glsa]

----------

## maxsib

Дружок, никто тебе ничего не должен, и тыкать носом никто не обязан. Ищи сам и обрящешь. 

Трэш, ё!

----------

## Einstok_Fair

 *qrdv wrote:*   

> [glsa=]Хочу установить Gentoo на второй HDD(На первом винда). И чтобы был dual-boot
> 
> Как вот это сделать, чтобы как можно меньше проблем?

 

Нужно

1) на второй HDD установить Gentoo

2) после чего отредактировать конфигурацию Grub2,

чтобы была возможность загрузки с первого HDD.

3) установить GRUB на второй диск

4) в настройках компьютера сконфигурировать загрузку со второго HDD.

Тогда после включения компьютера будет сначала загружаться GRUB2 со второго HDD,

а затем в его меню можно будет выбрать способ продолжения загрузки - переходить в Gentoo или переходить в Windows.

----------

## Einstok_Fair

 *maxsib wrote:*   

> Ищи сам и обрящешь.Трэш, ё!

 

Хорошего руководства по сборке ядра с systemd в initramfs нет.

Текущий ebuild для сборки ядра использует, кстати, dracut, а не genkernel и это плохо.

----------

## Maxim Linuxov

Во время установки grub2 нужно также установить пакет os-prober и во время grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg, grub сам найдёт windows на твоём втором диске.

----------

